# 24-70 f2.8 Lens



## ThymeTraveller (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a single lens for a (as yet un-purchased) D5 MkII. I do mainly portrait photography. I read that this lens is a specialised lens - in what way? Is this lens a good option? Thanks.


----------



## jcoz (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, 
I have the Canon 24-70, and I believe it is great for portrait because of the aperture and zoom. The 2.8 creates a really nice background blur, and the zoom lets you frame your subject easily. The quality is excellent. I read the a lot of wedding photographers use it - but in my opinion even the 2.8 aperture requires a decent amount of light if you are shooting handheld.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2011)

ThymeTraveller said:


> I do mainly portrait photography.



Any specific type, or all? Individuals, groups, etc.? The 24-70mm is a very good general purpose portrait lens, particularly for group shots or in tighter spaces. If you have the space (e.g. outdoors), the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II is really an excellent portrait lens.

IMO, the 24-70mm is a little too loose for tight shots (head/shoulders), where the 135mm f/2L is excellent. The 85mm f/1.2L is considered by some to be the 'ultimate' portrait lens, but depending on your budget the 85mm f/1.8 delivers excellent IQ and is over a full stop faster than f/2.8 (meaning more OOF blur). For full-body shots, the 50mm f/1.2 is one to consider - it's really designed as a portrait lens, with some undercorrected spherical aberration which produces a superior bokeh (at the expense of some sharpness wide open, but most of the time that's just fine for a portrait).


----------



## alipaulphotography (Apr 9, 2011)

85mm (on full frame) is considered the 'ideal' portrait length for distance from subject vs subject distortion. Generally the longer the lens, the wider the lens' aperture and the closer you are to the subject; provides greater background blur which is sought after in portrait photography. Either a 70-200 f/2.8 if the budget allows or an 85mm prime are my recommendations. The recently released sigma 85mm f/1.4 is an excellent alternative to the canon's.

It does depend on your usual working distance though.


----------

